#ubuntu-us-ar 2011-09-19
<treacherous> anyone here?
#ubuntu-us-ar 2011-09-20
<danielveazey> Hi all
<danielveazey> hi wayne
<danielveazey> waynew
<waynew> Hi danielveazey
<waynew> how goes it?
<danielveazey> pretty good. watching wheel of fortune.
<waynew> Fun times... I love the "I've got a good feeling about this" clip
 * waynew is learning to program on android
<danielveazey> how do you like it?
<waynew> welp, I'm still setting it up so far, heh
<waynew> well... my emulator is now just saying A N D R O I D
#ubuntu-us-ar 2011-09-21
<waynew> ah... I think I had something borked. But it does take forever to start up my AVD :P
<spsalsm> Hello
<kwadroke> hello all
<spsalsm> Hello kwadroke
<kwadroke> I miss anything?
<spsalsm> Just a plethora of silence
<kwadroke> lol
<spsalsm> How's it going?
<kwadroke> it's going ok
<kwadroke> how goes it with you?
<spsalsm> Quite well, considering. Thanks.
<spsalsm> Are you in NWA or central AR?
<kwadroke> central
<spsalsm> good show
<kwadroke> you>
<kwadroke> ?
<spsalsm> I feel like I'm the only NWA entity here
<kwadroke> usually there's 1 or 2
<spsalsm> There's a fairly sizable central AR demographic
<spsalsm> I was speaking to module000 last week about his awesome Linux admin job.
<spsalsm> Do you get to work with Linux in such a capacity?
#ubuntu-us-ar 2011-09-22
<danielveazey> hi all
<kwadroke> hello, danielveazey
<danielveazey> i love this weather
<danielveazey> do you use gimp?
<kwadroke> occasionally
<kwadroke> usually only for modifiying existing images
<kwadroke> I do my creation in inkscape
<danielveazey> i made a video tutorial for applying a tilt-shift effect to images in gimp. http://www.danielveazey.com/gimp/tilt-shift-simulation-the-movie/
<kwadroke> couldn't get the video to load for me
<danielveazey> it's html5. here is a youtube link: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zsWE-FJE090
<kwadroke> I'm using google chrome... it should work
<kwadroke> oh, wait.... it's mp4 isn't it...
<danielveazey> ogg
<danielveazey> it's supposed to provide a download link below the video if your browser can't play it
<kwadroke> hmmm. it should have played.
<kwadroke> cool video though
<danielveazey> thanks
<a_unix_geek> That is an awesome tutorial, kudos
<danielveazey> thanks
<danielveazey> Is anyone going to the Central Arkansas Innovative Alliance meeting tonight in Maumelle?
<a_unix_geek> yep
<a_unix_geek> I'll be leaving from conway about 6:15
<kwadroke> yeah
<kwadroke> taking a brief nap before I go
<danielveazey> Were any of you at that La Lucha thing in Conway on Saturday?
<kwadroke> :)
<a_unix_geek> I was
<kwadroke> I wasn't. Had to work at the game store that day
<danielveazey> I was there too, but I didn't really talk to anyone.
<kwadroke> really wanted to go
<kwadroke> haven't talked to them in over a year or so
<a_unix_geek> bah, You should have spoken up.
<danielveazey> I'll probably come tonight and bring my camera.
<a_unix_geek> We don't bite.
<a_unix_geek> sweetness
<danielveazey> I wasn't into all the hippie energy healing and shutting down power plants and gun control and whatnot
<kwadroke> may want to ask people's permission before taking their pics thou
<a_unix_geek> ahahah
<a_unix_geek> It's not for everyone.
<danielveazey> who runs hack-man.org?
<kwadroke> snide
<kwadroke> suprised he's not on #caia
<kwadroke> on our irc server
<kwadroke> figured he'd be talking it up
<danielveazey> as long as people don't freak out about taking pictures, i'll post them on flickr and he can post them on the website if he wants
<danielveazey> i figured it would be fun to take pictures of people trying to defeat the tamper evident systems
<danielveazey> what server is #caia on?
<kwadroke> irc.arkgeeks.com
<kwadroke> webchat @ http://irc.arkgeeks.com
<a_unix_geek> back
<danielveazey> wb
